# Trailer scam?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lots of red flags on that website. I'd venture it's not legitimate. 

Plus, if they're supposed to be located in Indiana, why do they have an overseas phone number?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The term "item" seems a favorite of scammers. Too dicey for me to give all them all my information including payment choice. 
Try looking them up on Better business bureau- BBB.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Lots of red flags on that website. I'd venture it's not legitimate.
> 
> Plus, if they're supposed to be located in Indiana, why do they have an overseas phone number?


I totally missed that. You should be a detective!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, the business is in Indiana and the trailer is in Virginia.
A "new" trailer sitting and being offered for $6000.00

Any trailer under $10,000 needs to be paid in full, no words about financing, before a delivery is scheduled. 
However if a defect is found you have 14 days, blah, blah, blah...

What would that trailer go for on any other site? _I looked real quick at any BP of this brand used in that year....DOUBLE the price at least!!_
Why the huge difference in price?
Did you read "How to order?"......
_Yes, sure smells like a scam...sad to say if it seems to good to be true it is. _
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Reeks of scam if you ask me.

FYI, google satellite view is not reliable. I moved from a house and it took years for the picture of my truck and trailer to disappear from that address.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Scam, scam, scam and scam again!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It definitely looks like a scam. Not very promising by the looks of it. Good call!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Scam, scam, scam and scam again!


Are you sure? :rofl:

Love the phone number. What goobers.


----------

